# Wilf and Mable say thankyou x



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well our Mommy was so excited after answering the door to the postman once we had barked to tell her that he was there. She got a package that smelt lovely all the way from somewhere called Canada, it turned out that it contained that forbidden delicacy chocolate for our Mommy , and beautiful bandanas for us... we could nt wait to put them on and model them for all our cockapoo friends. A massive thankyou to the beautiful Lady and her Mommy Mo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!! YAY!!!! THEY LOOK SO AWESOME ON THEM!!! I am so happy that you got the package!!! 
  
Awww how cute do they look!!!! and I got pictures and everything i feel so special!!!! 
Thanks for the pics Karen!!! I will have to show hubby when I get home from work!!
YAY!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty:arty::bday::bday::bday::bday:was yesterday Mable's Birthday???

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh so adorable 

Whenever I see the Canadian flag I think of maple syrup


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow they look fantastic Karen! Nice one Mo 

:bday::bday::bday:arty2:arty2:arty2::bday::bday::bday:
a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY MABEL!

Clare
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! yes we are well known for our maple syrup!
funny thing....I hate maple syrup....all of my friends laugh at me because of it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thankyou, thankyou... its so exciting to receive a package through the post especially when your not quite sure whats inside. Tell your husband that we are very grateful for all your lovely effort,skill and time involved in making them. Will just have to test the chocolate later... oh no. Yes it was Mables birthday and also my daughters so a double celebration, although after a long steep woodland walk with Mable dashing around I thought we needed a trip to the vets as she was limping and had to carry her back to the car but after a rest she was ok... have continued to let her rest today and Im going to take her for a lead walk later.
:canada::jumping::whoo::hug::whoo::jumping::canada:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww....poor girl!!! I hope she is ok!!
And let me know what you think of the Chocolate!! they are two of my favs!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I thought we needed a trip to the vets as she was limping and had to carry her back to the car but after a rest she was ok... have continued to let her rest today and Im going to take her for a lead walk later.


Karen, hope Mabel is ok? Do let us know later. 
Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think she's ok now really Clare thanks, she was limping after charging around so i carried her to the car, she was very quiet, she sat on my siters knee and could nt hold her front paw comfortabley and was very quiet at that point I assumed we'd be straight to the vets. However her paws were covered in mud and fern etc so I took her home to rinse her legs, I did nt want to put any pressure on her to dry her so just held her in the towel, she then proceeded to jump and want to play with my sisters dog!!! So I put her in her crate to rest and went to my sisters giving her chance to just rest it, when I came home she seemed fine but after a while would lift it off the floor but was nt bothered by it, so scalped her leg to have a look.... followed by the other three. Later in the evening she'd stopped but just thought darting around was nt a good idea today so Im lead walking later, fingers crossed but I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving that pic   ... 

What stunning cockapoos you have Karen 

... lovely pressie Mo & Lady


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a lovely gift! Wilf and Mable look gorgeous! 

Maybe we should have a secret santa here at ILMC! We could all add our name to a list and we PM our address to the person above and we send a small (under £5 maybe) gift from our dog to yours! With the claus that a photo has to be added after xmas of each dog with their gift!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea to me Janet x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad Mabel is feeling better today.Love the photos they look well cool


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Andy i think St Ives would have been a safer option, kids already have their eyes on the Canadian Candy and Mable looks decidedly french/Canadian with her bandana


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well if you like the Candy maybe I can send some more for the kids...lol....hahah Mable French/Canadian...lol if Mable is french Canadian the Wilf is an East coster for sure! lol 

I think the Secret Santa is a really cool idea!!! as long as no one minds the extra post charges to Canada


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Think I'll be sharing it Amanda but thankyou anyway.... Christmas how scary x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep count me in for 3 secret Santas   

shhh just dont tell hubby .....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeay, i love cockapoo bandannas. they look very fetching in them. well done.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Kendal!! They look so cute! 
I made Lady 2 different ones as well, one girly one with cupcakes on it and in that is brown and pink paisley.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures .... Wilf and Mable are gorgeous! x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pictures Karen.

Secret Santa for all the lovely cockapoos would be great fun. We could get sorted for early December so all cockapoos participating have a gift under the tree for Christmas day from a cockapoo friend. Shall we start a thread


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mable x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

embee said:


> Great pictures Karen.
> 
> Secret Santa for all the lovely cockapoos would be great fun. We could get sorted for early December so all cockapoos participating have a gift under the tree for Christmas day from a cockapoo friend. Shall we start a thread


Now I'm all for shopping early for Christmas and buy things as I see them all year round but I'm not sure everyone feels the same  Shall we wait until it is at least October before starting a thread? I'm happy to get it started.

I think it will have to be that you contact the person above you in the thread and ask for their address. Maybe there should be a closing date so the thread starter will ask the last person in the thread on that day for their address. That way every dog should get a gift. What about multiple dogs in one family? The owner can chose whether they want to get just one to share (in which case they only send one gift themselves) or if they want one for each of their dogs then they must put their name on the list that many times and send out that many gifts. Does that make sense??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep makes sense to me although I am so unorganised and usually dont get my xmas shopping done too early but the post to and from Cananda does take forever..... when did you post that package Amanda ???? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Actually it is Faster from Canada to the UK....it took 14 regular days...so just two weeks isn't so bad...i put it in the post on the 9th.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it took 3 weeks the other way around.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh it felt longer than that it must have been the excited antisipation


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! Karen, you are so cute! have you had a nibble yet??? I actually forgot to put one thing in your package!!!! Well I guess it will have to wait till the next one.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kids have shared a box of Juniors ... they remind my daughter of After Eights ( if you've heard of them) and my son thinks they are nicer than them... I'll try some with a coffee later x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We have after eights too! one of my favs too! lol.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry I missed it - hope Mabel had a very :bday:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you know the After Eight game? You put an unwrapped choc on your forehead and have to wiggle your face to make it go down to your mouth. Great fun, especially after a few drinks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure in Canada they are much more sophisticated ... just about to try a Coffe Crisp x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amanda such a clever girl, the bandanas are really cute and modelled beautifully by the gorgeous Wilf and Mable.

The secret Santa is a fun idea, Izzy definitely wants to play. Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I'm sure in Canada they are much more sophisticated ... just about to try a Coffe Crisp x


HAHAHHAHH!!! Less sophisticated!!! WE DO IT WITH OREO COOKIES!!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Missed it again Happy Birthday Mabel for yesterday, love the bandanas. 
From Poppy and Rosie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Colin


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww how lovely are those bandanas 

Belated Happy Woofday Mabel xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> OMG!!!! YAY!!!! THEY LOOK SO AWESOME ON THEM!!! I am so happy that you got the package!!!
> 
> Awww how cute do they look!!!! and I got pictures and everything i feel so special!!!!
> Thanks for the pics Karen!!! I will have to show hubby when I get home from work!!
> YAY!


wow, they look absolutely awesome, great job!!! how do you close them? Just in a knot?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Those ones are just in a knot, but I have made some other bandannas since and I have now figured out my pattern for slipping it over a collar


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you just sew a hem and then slide the the collar in... you are so clever x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol yup!! Tho wish I had thought of it before making all of Ladies and Wilf and Mables!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

ahh, that is very clever! I will give that a go for sure  thank you very much


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ooh, do you take orders? Even my husband thinks they look nice....would like some girly ones for Phoebe and Izzy


----------

